# Great site from a newbie.........



## Bullet boy (Oct 21, 2008)

I found this site whilst look via google for free over night parking near Flintshire drivers centre Holywell.
Yes i've been caught doing 38mph in a 30 zone.
So have got a awareness course.
Started by looking for a overnighter,now signed up a enjoying looking through this great site.
Any ideas on a site near Holywell?
Thanks 
Bullet boy


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 21, 2008)

*Great site from a newbie*

Hi Bullet boy,well theres fate for you welcome to the wildside Andy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy  as for overnighting there are some public car parks in holywell  worth a look. if not lots of pullins on or off the 55 nearby to holywell


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 22, 2008)

*welcome*

Hi bullet boy
welcome to the wild side,enjoy.and join in the fun

weez
Tony


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Bullet Boy, welcome aboard!  Tough about the speeding ticket though!  I had to take Liz there, a couple of years back, but that was before the discvery of this site.  We stayed on a CL back then!  Now I know better!  There are quite a few places to park up along the A55, or off towards the River Dee coast at Greenfield, lots of quiet spots!  JIM.


----------



## Bullet boy (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies for my request for a site near Holywell


----------



## cipro (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome pal, not stayed in that area but some one will possibly now of a spot


----------

